# Shower Tray Repair



## smartgolfer

Hello everyone,

does any one know of a mobile caravan repairer that has experience of repairing a shower tray?

(cracked in several places, and leaking)

My 'Bus' is a 2000 model, so a replacement shower tray is not available, the subject is prob covered here somewhere, but i am looking for a permanent soloution rather than a botch!

Any help or advice is appreciated.

thanks

Jurek & Liz


----------



## smartgolfer

We are based in the Wirral not far form North wales, hopeful of finding someone can help close by.


----------



## JohnGun

jurek

i would try this stuff, easy to do

just paint it over your existing shower tray, whatever colour you like, you can get non-slip gritted stuff or smooth

www.protectakote.co.uk


----------



## erneboy

Perhaps this would do the job although they are not mobile: http://www.walkdengroup.co.uk/?section=Leisure&page=276

Alan.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes

I have no connection with this chap but he advertises at our storage location near Chester.

The Caravan Man

He might be able to sort it. Not used him, don't know what he's like but it's a contact.

There's an outfit in Warrington as well.

Caravan Care

Again no idea what they are like.

Good luck.


----------



## Mikemoss

There's a guy here branfibre who is getting very good reviews on this forum at the moment.

He's not mobile, but a trip to Banbury might well cure give you the shower tray you're looking for. Funnily enough, I also have a Bessacarr with a cracked show tray in need of his attention, and the comments on here have convinced me that I need to get booked in.

In the meantime, I need to keep my horrendous (but watertight) bodging job covered by a carpet made out of that false turf. This is ideal for washrooms, by the way, and I found it by the yard at the most recent motorhome show in Shepton Mallet.


----------



## smartgolfer

Ok, job done and just picked up the E765 this evening.

Walkden floorings did the repair, and i am 100% im pressed and satisfied with the job.

He really knows what he is doing and takes pride in the job he undertakes.

I could go on, but if any of you want more info, just pm me.

The method is a fantasic option to removing the old shower tray and doing a repair with fiberglass and resin, i was in the trade and did loads of fiberglass repairs so im not phased by that, its just that that kind of repair has its limitations.

Well happy


----------



## cup1

*Number*

Hi,

Do you know what weas done and how he did it?

I am trying to find somebody to fix my broken tray but I am in Kent so its a bit of a trek for me - looking for a local repairer if possible.

Gary


----------



## smartgolfer

Basicaly,

the crack is removed whole, so a piece is made by drilling holes and 
using a jig saw to join em,

Then the cavity is filled

Then the piece replaced, then dressed then coated many times

result, a surface that wont harbour grime and grot, and an unslippable surface.

Bye the way, it wont break again


----------



## chelseagirl

Seriously don't try to repair the tray, take a photo of it and as many measurements as you can and contact the caravan panel centre ( on the net ), if they don't have a pattern for it they will make you a new one. I have just had a new shower tray made and its lovely, didn't cost the earth either. They may not be the quickest, be prepared to wait up to a month but its a miles better solution than trying to repair it.


----------



## smartgolfer

Thank you for your post in response to mine.

I have gone ahead and had the repair done, the job is 'Top Notch'
and i am well happy.

I did consider removal and refabrication, i am a time served Automotive Vehicle Body repairer with BMW, so its removal did not phase me.

What did concern me was the disturbance of the trays peripheral area, remember, this is a 10 year old Bus, albeit in great condition, but i know from experience that removal of an aged structure is very difficult to replace 100%, (in fact its nigh impossible) without the risk of damage of sorts.

The replace ment tray you reccomend is unchartered waters to me, as i have not seen the workmanship, nor do i know of guarantees associated and would this be honoured say after 12months?

The repair i have had done has been done many times before on Motorhomes and Caravans, and *Hes Never Had One Back*

regards

Jurek & Liz


----------



## chelseagirl

Hi Jurek & Liz,

I'm glad you managed to get it sorted, unfortunately our shower tray was well beyond any kind of repair, but its worth knowing for the future.

Whilst here I don't suppose you have any pictures of your actual shower head & pipes etc.... as ours has been removed and we are finding it very difficult to find a replacement.

Can I ask a silly question, is the shower head the main tap that just pulls out on a long hose that then gets supported up on the wall or is it a totally seperate piece of kit to the main bathroom mixer tap ?

Thanks in advance

Karen


----------



## chelseagirl

*Shower*

Hi Jurek & Liz,

Thanks for your message

I'm sorry but I'm a bit new to all this forum business, it won't let me reply to a private message unless I suscribe ?

My email address is [email protected]

I have some photos of what's left in my shower room, the sink & vanity unit are there and the thetford wc but no shower at all.

My van is a 2000 about the same year as yours.

I appreciate your help

Thank you

Karen


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Karen! I trust you're well? A warm welcome to MHF. I hope your stay is a long and happy one. By now, you might have realised that this site has a huge depth of expertise and experience available. You are right though, to access some of MHF, you have to be a subscriber. But the £12.50 subscription will soon pay for itself in terms of discounts on insurance, accessories etc... I saved over £100 on my Gaslow refillable system. Last March, I saved between £60 and £350 on my motorhome insurance, depending on which quote you take!! :evil: :wink: MHF Insurance wanted just £212 for 4,000 miles pa whilst the Caravan Club wanted £591!! They both use Aviva as the underwriter!! Get out of that!!

I've just Googled your motorhome model and came up with this link...

http://www.caravanfinder.co.uk/motorhome/Trade/1D83B66AC1213FFB802577B8003CB2A4/

You'll see that a shower IS mentioned as being included. The photo below suggests that the TAP is withdrawn to be used as a SHOWER HEAD. Therefore there MIGHT be somewhere to hang it. But that's NOT important... In a motorhome, the showering procedure is different to home. There is no luxuriating under a running shower!! It is simply...

_*Turn on and set temperature; wet the body quickly all over; turn OFF the shower; apply shampoo, soap, shower gel or whatever and wash yourself; turn ON water again being careful to set temperature again; rinse down and turn OFF. The end!!*_

We can shower every day and make our 100 litres of water last over a 5-day weekend. Economy!!


----------



## chelseagirl

Thank you Uncle Norm,

I never knew how much information was in here its vast. 

Yes the piccy looks just like my bathroom but it appears that someone has shortened the hose so the tap cant be removed. I think a bit of investigation is required.

The chap we bought it from led us to believe that it had a separate shower system as the mixer tap was fixed ??

The shower tray was split in two so we have removed the shower tray & the bathroom vanity unit and will re instate this weekend.

Wish me luck & thanks again 

Karen


----------

